# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Emergency Light

## olorin

Γεια σας παιδιά...
Λοιπόν είχα σπίτι 2 φώτα επιτύχια φορτιζόμενα έκτακτης ανάγκης....Μετά από καιρό τα φτύσανε αφού λογικά τα παίξανε οι μπαταρίες...Άλλαξα μπαταρίες και το ένα δουλεύει μια χαρά...Το άλλο παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα...Δουλεύουν κανονικά οι λάμπες όταν κοπεί το ρεύμα αλλά όταν το ρεύμα επανέλθει δεν σβήνουν εντελώς οι λάμπες(φθορίου) αλλά ανάβουν διαρκώς με μικρότερη ένταση....Που υπάρχει πρόβλημα;;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## SW1JRT

> Γεια σας παιδιά...
> Λοιπόν είχα σπίτι 2 φώτα επιτύχια φορτιζόμενα έκτακτης ανάγκης....Μετά από καιρό τα φτύσανε αφού λογικά τα παίξανε οι μπαταρίες...Άλλαξα μπαταρίες και το ένα δουλεύει μια χαρά...Το άλλο παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα...Δουλεύουν κανονικά οι λάμπες όταν κοπεί το ρεύμα αλλά όταν το ρεύμα επανέλθει δεν σβήνουν εντελώς οι λάμπες(φθορίου) αλλά ανάβουν διαρκώς με μικρότερη ένταση....Που υπάρχει πρόβλημα;;Ευχαριστώ!



 Εχει αρπάξει το mosfet Q7 πίσω απο την αντίσταση R23 που είναι μπροστά απο το ρελέ 2.

.

----------

Alfabravo (12-07-14), klik (11-07-14), lepouras (12-07-14), qazwsx (11-07-14)

----------


## olorin

> Εχει αρπάξει το mosfet Q7 πίσω απο την αντίσταση R23 που είναι μπροστά απο το ρελέ 2.
> 
> .


Πω πω....τρομερή και άμεση απάντηση...Σ'ευχαριστω πολύ....!!!Αλλά που ξέρεις επακριβώς τις θέσεις των εξαρτημάτων;;Έχουν όλα τα φωτιστικά την ίδια πλακέτα μέσα;

----------


## xsterg

σχεδον ολα που ειναι στην ελληνικη αγορα ειναι απο τον ιδιο κατασκευαστη

----------


## klik

:Lol: 

.........................

----------


## klik

> Πω πω....τρομερή και άμεση απάντηση...Σ'ευχαριστω πολύ....!!!Αλλά που ξέρεις επακριβώς τις θέσεις των εξαρτημάτων;;Έχουν όλα τα φωτιστικά την ίδια πλακέτα μέσα;


Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είσαι πιο λεπτομερής στο πρόβλημα σου; Η Πυθία πέθανε. Το οικόπεδο της δεν βλέπω να τη γλυτώνει απο το ΤΑΥΠΕΔ, οπότε... βάλε και καμιά φωτό!

----------


## olorin

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είσαι πιο λεπτομερής στο πρόβλημα σου; Η Πυθία πέθανε. Το οικόπεδο της δεν βλέπω να τη γλυτώνει απο το ΤΑΥΠΕΔ, οπότε... βάλε και καμιά φωτό!


Συγγνώμη που δεν 'εδωσα αναλυτικές λεπτομέρειες, απλά το παρουσίασα σαν γενικό πρόβλημα...Αύριο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και θα τσεκάρω και το mosfet που λέει ο αγαπητός Σωτήρης(αν υπάρχει)... :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

ο Σωτήρης όντος <<δεν υπάρχει>> :Lol: . να βάλεις της προκοπής φωτογραφίες γιατί μετά πάλι << δεν θα υπάρχει >>ο Σωτήρης.

----------


## olorin

Μάλον μας λέει μπούρδες ο σωτήρης, διότι ούτε Q7 υπάρχει, ούτε ρελέ υπάρχουν...Δείτε τη φωτογραφία...

----------


## agis68

Καλα δεν καταλάβατε οτι ετσι οπως απάντησε ο Σώτος  ήταν για την πλάκα του πράγματος!

----------


## olorin

> Καλα δεν καταλάβατε οτι ετσι οπως απάντησε ο Σώτος  ήταν για την πλάκα του πράγματος!


Μωρέ τον κατάλαβα εγώ...αλλά είπα να τον αφήσω....
Τέσπα...καποια πραγματική βοήθεια υπάρχει;;;

----------


## olorin

Τι μπορεί ρε παιδιά να φταίει και δεν σβήνει το φως όταν επανέρχεται το ρεύμα;

----------


## Papas00zas

Έλεγξε όλα τα ημιαγωγά για αρχή και βλέπουμε....

----------


## xsterg

παρε ενα καινουργιο. πιο φθηνα θα σου κοστισει, θα εχει νεες μπαταριες και εγγυηση.

----------

vasilimertzani (29-07-14)

----------

